# Any NC35-55 getting the sculpt & shape duo?



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm wondering if you ladies where getting the duos tomorrow? If your getting them which one you might actually think could work for you?

My complexion they said is a nc45...which look too dark on me...and I seen a couple of nc45...I'm realize I must be a nc42/43...so, I'm wondering if I should get the sculpt or the shadester?


----------



## kyoto (Dec 26, 2007)

I am, but I'm a little confused as well as to what color to get. I was considering the dark one with warm light, except warm light looks too orange to me.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_I am, but I'm a little confused as well as to what color to get. I was considering the dark one with warm light, except warm light looks too orange to me._

 

I fount this on a site









so focus and shadowy are at the pro store only ...lightsweep/shadester warmlight/definitive are paired together emphasize/accentuate

on NC45 SKIN thanks to danapotter:

lightsweep,  so focus, warmlight, shadester(blend well into her skin), definitive, shadowy(on the bottom of her wrist)


----------



## kyoto (Dec 26, 2007)

I saw that on the other site and it confused me more.  I think that I'll discuss it with a MA tomorrow, and if none of the colors work for me, then I'll head over to the pro store.  Hopefully something will work, but I'm thinking that Definitive or Shadowy would work great for contouring and Soft Focus looks good for highlighting.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2007)

come back and tell us what u ended up getting.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_





 come back and tell us what u ended up getting._

 
I will for sure.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 26, 2007)

I really want Shadowy and Soft Focus now.  Maybe I will order those and pick up the Warm Light/Definitive Duo.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 26, 2007)

those pics are great, but I really don't know if any of those will work well on my skin!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I really want Shadowy and Soft Focus now.  Maybe I will order those and pick up the Warm Light/Definitive Duo._

 
Now that sounds like an excellent idea. I agree with you and love the look of Soft Focus.


----------



## Barbie (Dec 26, 2007)

I bought lightsweep/shadester


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 26, 2007)

What is this scult and shape thing? I saw it on the mac website, but I still don't get it. can't u get the same effect with a bronzer or regular highlighter??


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2007)

she told me I was nc42 today.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_those pics are great, but I really don't know if any of those will work well on my skin!_

 
she told me today I was nc42 (nc45 made me orange).
here a swatch on my skin:


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_What is this scult and shape thing? I saw it on the mac website, but I still don't get it. can't u get the same effect with a bronzer or regular highlighter??_

 

yeah you can ...but this could be more of an easier thing to reach.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 26, 2007)

I guess I'd go with lightsweep/shadester. thank you so much for the images!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I guess I'd go with lightsweep/shadester. thank you so much for the images!_

 

np!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 27, 2007)

I got to play with these a little at the MAC counter today and all i can say is i looove the texture and they are much bigger then I thought they would be..im gonna get the warmlight/definitive duo!!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 27, 2007)

I picked up the Warm Light/Definitive Duo along with the 169 brush.  The orange doesn't come out orange on my skin, which is what I feared.  I also picked up the Moisturelush eye cream, which so far I like.  Hopefully it'll help with the dryness from UDPP.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_I picked up the Warm Light/Definitive Duo along with the 169 brush._

 
Me too.  I didn't get the brush because I have half a dozen blush brushes.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_What is this scult and shape thing? I saw it on the mac website, but I still don't get it. can't u get the same effect with a bronzer or regular highlighter??_

 
You could contour with bronzer, but then you may or may not have a shimmer thing going on depending on the product.  With this though, it's not shimmery, so it's just a clean, sculpted look.  I have a other products I contour with, but I like options.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 27, 2007)

So, can someone tell me why I need these? I am having a hard time getting excited about those powder duos...????


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_So, can someone tell me why I need these? I am having a hard time getting excited about those powder duos...????_

 
And that is exactly why these are a Pro product.  I am sure a lot of customers feel the same way.  I didn't see anyone looking at the display when I came in, probably because they couldn't figure out what it was.  Contouring and highlighting play with light and shadow to emphasize the natural features of the face, so with this product, you get a completely natural, shimmer, glimmer, and iridescent free highlight, and a subtle but effective contour.  There is though and inner glowy characteristic about the highlighting half of the duo.  It's similar to the effect of the Mystery Powders.  Anyway, I think it's something a lot of women probably don't even think about.  They are thinking concealer, foundation, blush, mascara, but not creating an effect.  Like others said, you can use blushes like Blunt or Emote to contour, I've heard of using Sweet As Coco, but that is neither deep enough (depending on your skin tone, but the color pay off isn't great on SAC in the first place, it's a Sheertone Shimmer) nor the right finish to contour effectively with.  That is just going to give you some shimmer on the hollows of your cheeks.  I feel the same about bronzers and MSF's (I'm speaking to you Metal Rock) as contours.  They are accenting the cheekbones, which is fine, and I sometimes do with is Chocolate Brown pigment or Sweet As Cocoa (over/slightly above my contouring!), but if you were truly trying to create the illusion of higher cheekbones, those products aren't going to really do it.  Plus, I think bronzer isn't deep enough contour with, unless you are a bit paler.  Ok, I would also suggest looking at the highlighting/contouring face chart posted in the Sculpt & Shape thread.  If you follow that chart, and see where it says to highlight, you would never want to hit all of those spots with a shimmery product, you would look like a teeny bopper who doesn't know how to apply makeup.  Sometimes actually (think photo shoot and other professional gigs) highlighting and contouring are done with different shades of foundation.  Now I'm not doing that, and some makeup artists aren't either.  So that's why I think some of us are excited about the products.   I think MAC is introducing some Basic Corrective theory and sophistication with this and previously with Of Beauty.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 27, 2007)

Twinkle_Twinkle....very good thoughts, indeed. I agree. I'm hoping to actually "sculpt" and "shape" instead of having glitter on my face when I all I really want to do is define and improve on some features. I feel this product will do this w/out the gimmick of glitter.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Twinkle_Twinkle....very good thoughts, indeed. I agree. I'm hoping to actually "sculpt" and "shape" instead of having glitter on my face when I all I really want to do is define and improve on some features. I feel this product will do this w/out the gimmick of glitter._

 
Lol, exactly!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmm...I didn't realize they were for the Pros. I'm def not a pro, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Hmm...I didn't realize they were for the Pros. I'm def not a pro, lol. Thanks!_

 
 No I mean it was originally a MAC Pro Product, that is now in a duo-form for a limited time.  It's not for makeup pros, anyone can contour and highlight.


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you to everyone in this thread you've helped answer some questions about the S&S stuff, now I just need to check out the powders in person.


----------



## mzdawn (Dec 28, 2007)

I took a trip down to the counter yesterday, and had an MA do an application on me. I was really surprized at how much I like it. I usually use the Dark MSF to contour and Medium Dark or NC35 to highlight.

I bought *Lightsweep/Shadester* _<3<3 esp. for travelling!_ and the 138, just because I have a face that's hard to contour with the 168.

The lighter shade in the duo DOES have a little bit of glimmer in it. Not too much though, it isn't really noticable once applied.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 28, 2007)

I just posted a review of the duos in my blog, plus there is A LOT of info about contouring and highlighting there as well, for some people who aren't as well versed in the fine art.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I just posted a review of the duos in my blog, plus there is A LOT of info about contouring and highlighting there as well, for some people who aren't as well versed in the fine art._

 
I just read it and its very helpful.  Thanks girl!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmmm I think I'll give these a miss. I doubt I'd use it if I bought one.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 30, 2007)

I purchased Lightsweep/Shadester last night. I did a live chat on the MAC website and the MA recommended Warm Light/Definitive. After seeing the compacts, the MA at the MAC store said that Warm Light/Definitive is too dark for my C7(StudioFix) complexion. I'm loving the color payoff of this. It looks great.


----------



## nunu (Jan 6, 2008)

i'm nc43 i got the lightsweep shadester...what about you guys? im not sure if its the right one for me!


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm NC50 (I think) and I got Warm Light/Definitive and of course the 138 lol.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Guys, could some tell me What these are for and what do they do! I'm at a loss for what's the big deal...


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRETTYGIRL26* 

 
_





Hi Guys, could some tell me What these are for and what do they do! I'm at a loss for what's the big deal..._

 
basically a duo that can help you contour and highlight some of your facial features...like your cheekbones..to give your face that pop and glow..your eyebone...your nose..to make it more slimmer...dark matte coloring should be under cheek bone...side of nose..crease of eyes (?)...light to be on cheek bone..and over the eyebrow bone ..down the nose....you know that jlo look?...yeah..it gives you that look...at least me so far..


----------



## priss (Jan 11, 2008)

hey momma,

im nw45 and i bought these last year as individual pallets at the pro store.  here is a tip.  if you are unsure you can use eyeshadows that you likely have.  even though i have the scuplters i still contour with embark eyeshadow, ground brown ( pro store only) eyeshadow, i also have a discontinued blush called reed.  it give more of a plummish brown look than the traditional brown contour.

i bought the 138 that they introduced for contouring- but thats mainly because i buy at least one of every brush released.  i've use it a few times to contour but its not my favorite.

contouring with the 138 will require patience if you are a beginner. focus picking up color with just the pointed tip and using the sides more for blending/ buffing
i also use both 225 and 227 to contour in additional to the traditional 168 and 169LE.

169LE was initially the raquel welch brush but they repromoted it with this launch.

the key is using a light hand and "building" the contour instead of going in with a lot of color and coming off with the "dirty" look.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_hey momma,

im nw45 and i bought these last year as individual pallets at the pro store.  here is a tip.  if you are unsure you can use eyeshadows that you likely have.  even though i have the scuplters i still contour with embark eyeshadow, ground brown ( pro store only) eyeshadow, i also have a discontinued blush called reed.  it give more of a plummish brown look than the traditional brown contour.
the key is using a light hand and "building" the contour instead of going in with a lot of color and coming off with the "dirty" look._

 
I never knew to use embark and ground brown es to contour...I have both! Thanks for the excellent mu tips....This is very good information.

BTW, I love your avatar....Can you tell me what mu colors you used? The look is perfection!!


----------



## priss (Jan 12, 2008)

i can try to tell u what i used.  im headed to mac tomorrow because i just counted all of my eyeshadows and i have 199.  that bother me to no end.  i have to find something to get over the 200 hump.

the eye
1. nw35 studio finish concealer- to completely mask the natural dark crease and lid black women have

2. vex eyeshadow in the highlight with a mac 252 brush

3. brun eyeshadow with a #224 for the prime.  i'll define the mac term prime for anybody that may be new to mac.  the primary color, or prime color for short, is the brown based neutral that mac recomends using in the uppermost part of the crease.  not the whole crease only the area of the crease where the browbone ends.  the purpose of a pime color is to marry the highlight area to the crease as well further define the crease. for black women you can never go wrong with saddle eyeshadow.  it is the most neutral of them all.  i, tend to vary my prime color based on the tone of the other shadows.  in this case because the colors were so vibrant a darker was necessary.  also, a warmer themed eye can stand warmer shades of prime- swiss chocolate, folie, a little folie, etc.  same principle for cool themed eyes.

4. pharoh paint pot- mcqueen launch with a #249 brush in the crease and on lid

5. landscape green- pro store pigment with a #224 in crease.

6. wondergrass eyeshadow- c shock launch with a #252 on lid.

7. fertile eyeshadow- c shock launch with a #224 on the outer crease.  start on the outer crease and buff the color toward the center of the eye

8. entremauve pigment- limited edition with a #224 on the outer crease.  this color should only be buffed 1/4 of the distance you buffed the fertile shadow.  making the outer crease 2-D.

9. blacktrack fluidline with a 311 ( yup i know its a lip brush but i love it with fluid line) on the toplid

10. spunsilver glitter eyeliner  in the bottom lid

11. dipdown fluidline with a 208 for brows-  i swear by fluidline in the brows-  mix rich ground and dipdown for beautifully metallic brows.

12. NW45 select foundation with a 187

13.  uppity fluidline with a 188 as undereye highlight.  the 188 will buff the fluidline from the bridge of your nose all the way to your hairline.

14. breezy blush with a 129

15. reed blush- discontinued as a contour with the new 138.

16. deep dark blot with a 136- to set everything

17. prep and prime lip

18 grape lip liner discontinued- be careful with grape its so purple you can look like a 1980's throwback if you are not careful!!!

19. orchidazzle lipstick - strange hybrid lanch--- straight out of the tube.  after all the eye and face work im too lazy to use brushes for lips.


20 i missed mascara- im not sure what i picked up- i use plush, loud noisy, and mascara x.

all products MAC.

let me know if you get hung up on something or need substitutions!!

hope this helps


----------



## cloudburst (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm NC 35 & got Accentuate/Sculpt.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 12, 2008)

I met Verdge and she said the 3rd darker color (I don't know the name set) would go with my NC45 skin tone.

I keep that in mind often but I'm not so good with contouring.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I met Verdge and she said the 3rd darker color (I don't know the name set) would go with my NC45 skin tone.

I keep that in mind often but I'm not so good with contouring._

 

lightsweep/shadester..practice makes perfect...look it up  on line..teir has to be a photo.


----------



## nunu (Jan 15, 2008)

i got the lightseep/shadester and im nc43..do you think it would work for me?


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 16, 2008)

sigh i think mine is goin back, i experimented with it, but i uh....hmmmm ima just get some shadows lol


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 17, 2008)

I may send mine back as well.  I have tired working with it and I can't see a difference.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have some dark eyeshadows that may work better.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Jan 23, 2008)

i'm really tempted to get this, i have a round face so i could probably do with some contouring but...
no-one seems to know what shade to buy (i'm c40 in studio fix btw)
i'm so not that keen on spending £31.00 on (yet another!) brush, especially considering that i recently bought the 129. i know it's not a contour brush it's just that, that one was £25 too...


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 23, 2008)

i'm NC 35 and i got both Accentuate/Sculpt and Lightsweep/Shadester i think they should made  Lightsweep/Sculpt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol ...and i got the 169 brush and it's just amazing ..


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 23, 2008)

I am NC42/C4 and got the Lightsweep/Shadester. Perfecto


----------



## pinkstar (Jan 24, 2008)

I intended to get the Lightsweep/Shadester, but the MA recommended the Accentuate/Sculpt for me.

I'm NC40, btw.

The Accentuate/Sculpt does what it's supposed to do; contours and highlights in a subtle way, but I think I'm going to pick up the Lightsweep/Shadester as well. Esp since I'll be going on vacation soon.


----------



## kyoto (Feb 14, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I bought Warm Light/Definitive and Warm Light really didn't do anything for me.  When I went to the Fafi event at the pro store last weekend I picked up Soft Focus Shaping Powder.  This color is awesome.  I wish they had included it in one of the combos.  Just wanted to let you ladies know in case you find that Warm Light doesn't work for you.  HTH


----------



## kalikana (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not sure. I'm an NC44 and the MA used Accentuate/Sculpt on me, and I didn't like it... I might go again to see how Lightsweep/Shadester looks on me..


----------



## kyoto (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalikana* 

 
_I'm not sure. I'm an NC44 and the MA used Accentuate/Sculpt on me, and I didn't like it... I might go again to see how Lightsweep/Shadester looks on me.._

 
Go to a pro store if you can, because they had some that I've never even heard of.  You might find one that's individual that works better for you.


----------



## pinkstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalikana* 

 
_I'm not sure. I'm an NC44 and the MA used Accentuate/Sculpt on me, and I didn't like it... I might go again to see how Lightsweep/Shadester looks on me.._

 
Let us know how it looks when you go back!


----------



## strawberry (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloudburst* 

 
_I'm NC 35 & got Accentuate/Sculpt._

 
do u like it on u? i am nw35 and the MA suggested that i used accentuate/sculpt but i dont really like it. it doesn't show that well for me. perhaps i should get something darker though. but i looooooooooooove the 168 brush!!


----------

